# Wahlbergii.. why do that?



## jimpaunik (Jan 30, 2012)

*Why does one of my bergii´s do this sometimes?*

*walking to the target and butcher it, and then just sits there .*


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 30, 2012)

That's an easy one; he's not hungry! Adult males, like many mantis species, don't eat nearly as much as the females, who are "eating for two" or a hundred or whatever.


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 30, 2012)

Hah. I've noticed this too with a few different species; I think there are two main reasons:

1) Some are just really territorial (especially adult females). They'll attack and shred nearly anything in their enclosure, even when they're well fed.

2) Some refuse to eat very much, especially adult males. They'll just consume a tiny bit to keep themselves alive and super-slim-n-speedy to better escape her clutches!


----------



## jimpaunik (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok thanks  

Love these, they are a Little different from the other mantids i got


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 30, 2012)

How so? Vicious little buggers? :lol:


----------



## jimpaunik (Jan 30, 2012)

Slow and determined  like robots when food is present  4 months ago i got my first mantis.. Now i got 10 and totally hooked on this.. The first i do in the morning is check and mist. First i do after work.. Check.. And then i just sit there for hours haha


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 30, 2012)

yeap, typical male!  also, they do this when looking for water, give the boy a shower!


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 30, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> yeap, typical male!  also, they do this when looking for water, give the boy a shower!


He looks pretty showered in the pic.

He also looks like a little kid who threw a fit and flung his toys around, and then sits there all sad trying to figure out what happened to his toys. Or maybe Lenny in Of Mice and Men with his dead mouse. "What happened to him, George?" Yes, I am anthropomorphizing. It's fun.


----------



## jimpaunik (Jan 30, 2012)

Chivalry said:


> He looks pretty showered in the pic.
> 
> He also looks like a little kid who threw a fit and flung his toys around, and then sits there all sad trying to figure out what happened to his toys. Or maybe Lenny in Of Mice and Men with his dead mouse. "What happened to him, George?" Yes, I am anthropomorphizing. It's fun.


Haha


----------



## jimpaunik (Feb 3, 2012)

I have one male and one female. But the male is really aggressive, when i come near his box he punches the wall at me. And follows my every move. It's kind of fun but is this normal?? If he was my size he would kill me haha


----------



## frogparty (Feb 3, 2012)

If it was 1/2 your size it would still kill you


----------



## jimpaunik (Feb 3, 2012)

True


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 3, 2012)

gruesome!


----------



## nicoledougherty (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like a little discipline is needed here! :no: Maybe you need to throw some toys in there to keep him busy instead!


----------



## jimpaunik (Mar 19, 2012)

There is plenty of lego in the other side of the box


----------

